# Feed at Wal-Mart



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I noticed my WM now has chicken feed.I know some rural area WMs have feed.
But a town that has 2679 people in it with 2 Farm/fleet stores already in it


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My town has about 14,000 people and a tractor supply and another farm store and our Walmart carries chicken, goat and horse feed


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Our Walmart started carrying livestock feed too, but not too many varieties. I guess they are going for the one-stop shop thing even for us rural peeps. If they sold the brand I wanted to use, I would consider it a convenience, but i wouldn't probably switch to be able to shop there for my feed.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They just had the Manna Pro backyard bottom of the barrel special. $9.88 for 40 lbs and $7.88 for the scratch.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah, that's what I figured they would have there. That's big box stores that are trying to serve your every single need for ya.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd like to see turnover and dates on bags. I don't shop at Walmart anymore anyway. It's principle.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

These were dated 10-15 , i assume they were bumped over from another store.I'm not a fan of WM, but unless i drive 40+ miles each way i don't have many choices.


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

I live in a large city for South Carolina & many small towns around it.
We have 4 Walmart, 3 Home depots, 2 tractors supplies, 5 small feed & seed stores.
All with in 30 miles of each other.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

crabapple said:


> I live in a large city for South Carolina & many small towns around it.
> We have 4 Walmart, 3 Home depots, 2 tractors supplies, 5 small feed & seed stores.
> All with in 30 miles of each other.


Basically the same here in Jacksonville; but more box stores, more Walmarts, 7 feed stores all within 10 miles of each other, only one TSC as far as I know. Very convenient to say the least.
Walmart is building a new store about 2 miles from us. There's already an existing Walmart about 2 miles from us in the opposite direction. LOL.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> These were dated 10-15 , i assume they were bumped over from another store.I'm not a fan of WM, but unless i drive 40+ miles each way i don't have many choices.


I had bought from a high turnover feed place and their layer was mostly dated 9 days to 2 weeks. But they closed. I recently got a bag of feed that was rank and buggy. It was from a rural king which is average turnover, but I was feeding a slow mover. Now I go to another high turnover feed store.

IMO, 10/15 is kindof old. I think the age is kindof important. I've even went around the feedstore warehouse and look at labels.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

...................................


----------

